# Farm trac 390 HST fuel shut off solenoid not working



## bcribb52 (Apr 4, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone knew how the fuel shutoff solenoid is wired on my Farm trac tractor. What I need to know is where do the wires actually come from that go to the solenoid. The solenoid has 3 wires white, red and black. I ordered a start relay from Joe's tractor parts but I can't find the location of the relay and I've looked every where. I've tried to trace the wires from the solenoid back to the source but all the wires are taped up. The solenoid will pull in if I wire hook positive and negative to it but if you leave the pos hooked up it gets hot. I guess thats where the relay comes in. Any help will be appreciated..


----------

